# Ebook delayed for Sarah Palin's memoir



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Once again, bass-akwards thinking from the publishing world:

*Palin finishes memoir, 'Going Rogue,' out Nov. 17*
By HILLEL ITALIE (AP) - 1 day ago
NEW YORK - That was fast.

Sarah Palin, the former Alaska governor and vice presidential candidate, has finished her memoir just four months after the book deal was announced, and the release date has been moved up from the spring to Nov. 17, her publisher said.

"Governor Palin has been unbelievably conscientious and hands-on at every stage, investing herself deeply and passionately in this project," said Jonathan Burnham, publisher of Harper. "It's her words, her life, and it's all there in full and fascinating detail."

Palin's book, her first, will be 400 pages, said Burnham, who called the fall "the best possible time for a major book of this kind."
The book now has a title, one fitting for a public figure known for the unexpected - "Going Rogue: An American Life."

Harper, an imprint of HarperCollins, has commissioned a huge first printing of 1.5 million copies. Sen. Ted Kennedy's "True Compass," published by Twelve soon after his Aug. 25 death, also had a 1.5 million first printing.

As with the Kennedy book, the digital edition of Palin's memoir will not be released at the same time as the hardcover. "Going Rogue" will not be available as an e-book until Dec. 26 because "we want to maximize hardcover sales over the holidays," Harper spokeswoman Tina Andreadis said Monday.

*Publishers have been concerned that e-books, rapidly becoming more popular, might take away sales from hardcover editions, which are more expensive.*

Now, maybe this is just me, but SP's book would not be my idea of a Christmas present..."maximize sales over the holidays." Yeah, right.

Okay, I'll stop now.

http://booksquare.com/stupid-publishing-tricks-part-1110099/


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I was watching CNN today and the ticker was saying her book was number 1. I did a google search and apparently it's number 1 on Barnes and Noble and number 3 on Amazon http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2009/09/30/palins-book-shoots-to-no-1/

I plan on reading it. Personally, I like her.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Now, maybe this is just me, but SP's book would not be my idea of a Christmas present..."maximize sales over the holidays." Yeah, right.


With you on this one Leslie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

> Publishers have been concerned that e-books, rapidly becoming more popular, might take away sales from hardcover editions, which are more expensive.


I don't really see the number of hardback versions sold increasing that much because an ebook version is not available yet. Most, though not all, of the ebook readers I know don't buy the paper version of the book unless it's a series they're already collecting or some other reason. So most will probably just wait or not buy it at all.

Whether it's Palin's book or Kennedy's book, the delay is more likely for me to (a) make me get it from the library as I got the Kindle, in part, to STOP bringing paper books into the house or (b) have me forget I was interested in it by the time the ebook version appears. There won't be the media burst when the ebook comes out that there is when the paper version comes out. How many national media outlets mentioned that Watership Down was finally out on ebook?

Much better to do as was done for Patrick Swayze's new book written with his wife Lisa Niemi, and release both the same day (Sep 29th). Unfortunately, I won't pay $14+ for an ebook...I'll wait a couple months for it to come down to $9.99.

And folks, let's not get political here. We already had to lock one Sarah Palin thread. (Imagine a very tiny hat image here.) Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's what I don't understand: isn't the profit margin on an ebook higher than that on a paper book? Why not try to maximize ebook sales by releasing ebooks first??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good point. And I'd be interested in knowing if the publishers of Dan Brown's _Lost Symbol_ think they sold significantly fewer paper version due to the sales of ebooks the same day.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Amazon sells new release hardbacks at discount usually anyway. Palin's book is about 15 bucks in hardback on preorder. I don't know anything about traditional publishing's profit margins or royalties on e-books so I can't comment on that aspect of it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Interesting that it's memoirs where they say, we'll publish an ebook, but not until well after the hardcover has been out.  Do they think people will be so eager to get the "scoop" that they'll go out and buy the hardcover, then buy the ebook later?  Do people really read these things twice?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

marianner said:


> Do people really read these things twice?


Do people really read these things _once_? LOL! I mean, seriously, people (present company excepted, of course!) buy some of these memoirs because they feel like they ought to. . . .they might start them, but I'd guess a good 80% of the ones purchased are never finished. I suppose they make a statement when they are left on the coffee table. . .and, of course, there are frequently pictures to look at.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

webhill said:


> Here's what I don't understand: isn't the profit margin on an ebook higher than that on a paper book? Why not try to maximize ebook sales by releasing ebooks first??


Because the same idea is working so well for the music industry?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

marianner said:


> Interesting that it's memoirs where they say, we'll publish an ebook, but not until well after the hardcover has been out. Do they think people will be so eager to get the "scoop" that they'll go out and buy the hardcover, then buy the ebook later? Do people really read these things twice?


Uh, no. In my case, not even once.

L


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

never bought hard cover books unless they were in the $5.00 bin before I got my kindle, why would I start now just because they won't release the ebook version yet. If itis a book I want to read, even series that I can't wait for the next one, I always wait for the paperback. So no hardship for me waiting for the ebook version or the price of the ebook version to drop and they won't make any more or less hardcover sales from me than they did pre kindle. 

As for memoirs well I've only ever finished one, as Ann said I've gotten through less than 80% in others - just too many books (fiction) that I would rather be reading  even if I really liked that person. 

Oh and none of mine go on the coffee table to impress people. Come to think of it nothing goes on the coffee table unless is for the dogs. She tears up anything left out when I’m gone. That’s one way to keep clutter down LOL


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

webhill said:


> Here's what I don't understand: isn't the profit margin on an ebook higher than that on a paper book? Why not try to maximize ebook sales by releasing ebooks first??


Um, they're dumb.

They have forgotten all those things they learned in MBA school.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

This is like the music industry saying that they will not release an album on iTunes until it has been out in CD format for 2 months.  How well has that worked out for them?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Clearly not the typical kindler since I don't care about super discounts, freebies and if I want to read something I don't care what format it comes in. For me the K is a means to an end, reading. I'm not reading so I can use the K. 

As far as itunes, I'm guessing it's some outdated info because I've bought quite a bit of stuff from itunes on it's official release date and preordered getting stuff before the release date even. Typically you get the first single and video pre release and the rest of the stuff including bonus features on the official date. itunes doesn't even DRM on their music anymore. 

Memoirs, I usually only read once. Although I've read a couple more than once. I won't buy both the hard cover and the e book of anything except my very bestest favorites. Which at this point I probably have 4-5 books total I have in both formats. So yes, if I buy the hard back I'm not generally buying the e-book so they will make more money on me by limiting the options. But then I also don't care if I pay 5 bucks more for something if I really want it, it's not going to stop me purchasing. I can only think of 1 memoir I haven't finished and I bought it on e-book. Valerie Plames My Life as a Spy. Maybe I'll finish it one day?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do people really read these things _once_? LOL! I mean, seriously, people (present company excepted, of course!) buy some of these memoirs because they feel like they ought to. . . .they might start them, but I'd guess a good 80% of the ones purchased are never finished. I suppose they make a statement when they are left on the coffee table. . .and, of course, there are frequently pictures to look at.


LOL you have room on your coffee table for books? Mine is always covered in magazines and DVDs and remotes


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Every aspect of her life scrutinized by both the liberal and conservative media for three months what's left to know?.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

This is one book that I will not read no matter what format it's in.  It will be bought in bulk by certain groups, and will be a huge seller.  

People don't buy ebooks for Christmas presents anyway, so what advantage is there to withholding the ebook?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> People don't buy ebooks for Christmas presents anyway, so what advantage is there to withholding the ebook?


Ding ding ding! Someone needs to smack the publishers over the head with this concept. I like Palin but don't plan on touching the book. I've never liked memoirs and now everyone and their brother has them... they're just silly to me. I'll read a biography on someone whose entire life experience has earned them one, but someone who was in the spotlight for a few years and hasn't even come close to living a full life yet putting out drek to earn themselves some extra cash... no thanks.

That being said, I'm to the point of waiting for a Kindle version if there's plans for one... even if there aren't. I just have too much to read and I really do find it loathsome to go back to having to fight with paper. Sadly even in my classes I'm much more likely to do my assigned reading if the book is one I have on my Kindle. I've just been spoiled I guess.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> People don't buy ebooks for Christmas presents anyway, so what advantage is there to withholding the ebook?


My understanding is that they were holding the ebook in the hopes people would buy it and give as a gift. . .which generally can't be done for ebooks. Then in January when people have Amazon or other gift cards to spend, the ebook will be available. I kinda, sorta, understand their reasoning, even if I do think it's flawed.

I really don't care. . .I've never bought a memoir in my life, even for people I really admired, and am not likely to start now. I read almost no non-fiction anyway so. . . . .I won't be buying either the Kennedy or the Palin book in any format.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Look at it this way, all the good parts will be excerpted on Slate, anyway, so no one really needs to buy the book. 

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!

Betsy


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Look at it this way, all the good parts will be excerpted on Slate, anyway, so no one really needs to buy the book.
> 
> L


LOL - I'd be even LESS likely to read out-of-context excerpts from ANY website with a political slant, whether left- or right-leaning.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Harper, an imprint of HarperCollins, has commissioned a huge first printing of 1.5 million copies. Sen. Ted Kennedy's "True Compass," published by Twelve soon after his Aug. 25 death, also had a 1.5 million first printing.


Are they anticipating the number of sales based on Sen. Kennedy's book? 

Yeah, I'm sure Palin will have the same number of sales as Kennedy's book.  LOL


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Ding ding ding! Someone needs to smack the publishers over the head with this concept. I like Palin but don't plan on touching the book. I've never liked memoirs and now everyone and their brother has them... they're just silly to me. I'll read a biography on someone whose entire life experience has earned them one, but someone who was in the spotlight for a few years and hasn't even come close to living a full life yet putting out drek to earn themselves some extra cash... no thanks.
> 
> That being said, I'm to the point of waiting for a Kindle version if there's plans for one... even if there aren't. I just have too much to read and I really do find it loathsome to go back to having to fight with paper. Sadly even in my classes I'm much more likely to do my assigned reading if the book is one I have on my Kindle. I've just been spoiled I guess.


I'm with you on the 'wait til you've actually done something' before you write a memoir. Maybe the title should be "How to never finish anything, but still end up on top?"

Bleh


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Folks, this is a discussion of the merits of Harper's policy of delaying the ebook. Please refrain from comments about the merits of a book that hasn't even been released yet or about the author. General discussions about whether one likes memoirs or not are fine, of course.

Betsy








--wearing my pink moderator's hat for Breast Cancer Awareness Month


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

It's probably safe to say that some day e-books will be the predominant medium for book sales, but that is not yet the case. Therefore I understand why some publishers still want to protect their paper sales (even if I, personally, think this may be a misguided reaction).

Traditionally, best-selling hardcovers have always been important: a $24.00 hardback probably wholesales for somewhere around $16 (assuming a 33% retail mark-up, which is only a guess on my part -- 30% was typical for records way back in the 80s when I worked at a music store), while the $8 paperback presumably would wholesale for around $5-ish. For either format (as well as e-books), the majority of the publishers' costs will be everything _besides_ the physical book, itself: salaries for editors, editors' assistants, the legal department, marketing and advertising, the VP's, the extra bit for the stock-holders, etc. (even including a little bit for the author  ). Therefore the hardbacks, on a per-unit basis, make a lot more money for them than do paperbacks, so I understand them wanting to protect the sales of the hardbacks, especially as the Xmas buying season is approaching, which probably accounts for the vast majority of hardbacks not purchased by libraries.

Now _if_ they could expect sizable sales from e-books at the same (or nearly same) price point as the hardbacks, then it would seem to be silly to delay those sales, especially if piracy concerns were abated by DRM'ed media such as Amazon sells. But, how many people would spend hardback prices for an e-book? I'm willing to go with the $9.99 price that Amazon is using for any NYT best-seller if it's something I really want to read, but if it's going to cost me $20, you can bet I'm either going to buy the hardback, instead, to ensure that my investment will be readable in years to come, or I'm just going to put my name on the waiting list at the library. (Or I'll wait for the paperback and, presumably, paperback-priced e-book to become available.)

So to cut all this rambling short, I don't think anyone really knows how all this is going to work out in the future, other than I'm pretty sure e-books will eventually (years, decades?) come to dominate the market. But if right now it were as clear as e-book proponents would like us to believe, I'm sure the publishers' accountants and their stock-holders would be all over this. But in actuality, we're still in a state of flux, and no clear business model has yet been able to supersede the "business as usual" model that publishers have been following for many decades (and I suspect the big, traditional publishing houses tend more toward conservatism than they do toward experimentalism -- if that's a word?).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry, my comments were meant to be on the merits of all these other sorts of books, definitely not Palin's specifically because she at least deserves one more than Jessica Simpson and the host of others.  I just think the whole genre is silly, and yes... Harper's ebook delaying thing is ridiculous and I really just hope it doesn't catch on.  I'm not even sure how they can hope to provide concrete numbers on whether the delay even worked or not.  Book buying is so subjective that you can't really do a side by side comparison with another title, no matter how close in subject and genre.  If they keep it up, hopefully they'll just do it for these "popular", "shocking" titles and leave the stuff I want to read alone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Scheherezade, I can certainly agree with that!

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Thanks NogDog for posting that info on the publishing world. I always thought of the printing costs of being the biggest expense and forgot about all the people being paid behind the scenes so to speak.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Thanks NogDog for posting that info on the publishing world. I always thought of the printing costs of being the biggest expense and forgot about all the people being paid behind the scenes so to speak.


I don't know the exact costs, but I'm sure it's similar to the music industry, where that CD and case you buy for maybe $15.00 costs something in the neighborhood of $1.00 or less to manufacture in terms of materials and manufacturing costs at the printing plant (assuming some reasonably large quantity). While a hardback undoubtedly costs more to manufacture than a paperback book, I'm pretty sure it does not cost ten or fifteen dollars more; rather I suspect it's more like the paperback costs less than a dollar while the hardback is maybe 2-3 times as much. So a good part of that extra 10-15 dollars you pay for the hardback goes toward all those other costs (and profits).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was in the New York Times back in June, 2008:

Distributors such as Amazon, B&N, Borders, etc. pay 50% of the publisher's suggested list price of a book. So if it says $30 on the book, Amazon pays $15. At that time (and I haven't heard anything to say this has changed), they were paying the publisher the same price for an ebook which means that for the vast majority of Kindle books that sell at $9.99, Amazon is likely to be losing money on each sale. I wonder if when a paperback version comes out if they are able to renegotiate the price for the ebook, or if they are losing even more money to price a book close to or lower than the PB price? I haven't read anything on that, either.

L


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Folks, this is a discussion of the merits of Harper's policy of delaying the ebook. Please refrain from comments about the merits of a book that hasn't even been released yet or about the author. General discussions about whether one likes memoirs or not are fine, of course.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> ...


Sorry! I didn't mean anything against her book, just that it was strange they were comparing it to Kennedy's!
I'll be good


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, Stitchbug, everything's cool!

I missed that info first time around, Leslie, thanks for posting it.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think we've been very fair and well-behaved here.  It's very unusual to discuss anything to do with Sarah Palin, even her book, without expressing an opinion about her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's been very good, she's a lightning rod.  Just trying to keep it from going downhill fast.  Thanks to everyone for cooperating.  After all, the point is that the ebook is being held up, not which book it is.

Betsy


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, I'm really disappointed that HarperCollins is not releasing Palin's book in ebook format. Their reasoning makes no sense to me. People who are going to buy the hardcover will buy it regardless.... Myself, however? I will wait for the ebook version. I think they are just cutting themselves short....


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good point. And I'd be interested in knowing if the publishers of Dan Brown's _Lost Symbol_ think they sold significantly fewer paper version due to the sales of ebooks the same day.
> 
> Betsy


I don't know Betsy, but they sold significantly fewer _future_ Dan Brown books to *me* by selling me that steaming pile of **** e-book.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You would think that they would realize from the sales of The Lost Symbol that we ebook readers are all about instant gratification. I suspect that there are many people who would have bought Palin's book on the day of release but six weeks later will have lost interest or forgotten about it.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> You would think that they would realize from the sales of The Lost Symbol that we ebook readers are all about instant gratification. I suspect that there are many people who would have bought Palin's book on the day of release but six weeks later will have lost interest or forgotten about it.
> 
> L


Exactly the point I was making earlier. It's not like they do a big media blast when the ebook is released.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Between Jason and Leslie is a Very good point: The reviews of Dan Browns book haven't been great though the pre-release hype was intense. Based on folks here, it's likely that if the e-book hadn't been released same day, most of the ebook readers would likely have chosen to wait until it was available to buy it, rather than get the pbook instead. And given the less than stellar reviews, they might have chosen not to buy even when it was available. As it is, ebook sales were right up there with pbook sales.

But, either the publishing houses are ignoring that or they're banking, with Kennedy's and Palin's books, that the reviews will be enough to still produce demand for the ebooks when they come out weeks later -- they're thinking of them like paperbacks vs hardbacks. But, it's more likely, in my opinion, that, as Leslie opines, there will be a new 'latest and greatest' by then, so the ebook readers will never buy the book at all. This will skew sales figures since more pbooks will probably be sold than ebooks and the publishing houses will use that to argue that their decision was the right one and e-books are a niche market. But that's an invalid conclusion because they're comparing apples to oranges: as Betsy observed, they don't have a big ebook release party with author junkets so it's not the same thing at all!

Basically, they shoot themselves in the foot and use the resulting pain as proof that it was the right thing to do.

Or _maybe_ the conclusion is, if ebooks are released the same day it's because, really, they expect the reviews to be horrible and they want to capture as many suckers as early as they can.  Conversely, if they expect the reviews to be really good, it doesn't matter how long they wait because there will still be demand.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

But don't these types of books usually have pretty mediocre reviews? And a short shelf life? The publishers know that, I am sure.

L


----------



## kathygnome (Jun 29, 2009)

At least one article I saw implied it had something to do with Amazon's 9.95 for bestseller's policy. Really, I could care less about lowballing prices on new hardcover best sellers. I'd rather see amazon making sure that the kindle version of a mass market paperback isn't more expensive than the physical book.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We can all do our part by voting with our dollars - I won't purchase a new hardback unless it's by an exceptional author and will join an existing collection on my shelf.  I am trying to get physical books to LEAVE my house.  So I went to the library yesterday and paid to have my card renewed (I don't live within the incorporated city limits).
It's going to take a while for the publishing world to wake up and realize that there are those of us who have decided not to play their games.  I've actually skipped 6-10 books that I would normally have purchased since they are not available electronically.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Because the same idea is working so well for the music industry?


I don't even understand what you mean by that 

You're saying they delay ebook sales because music publishers are doing well by delaying digital music sales?
Or, you are being sarcastic, and saying they delay ebook sales because music publishers are NOT doing well by NOT delaying music sales? I'm sorry, i think I'm slow on the uptake. Can you clarify?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

lorraineya said:


> Well, I'm really disappointed that HarperCollins is not releasing Palin's book in ebook format. Their reasoning makes no sense to me. People who are going to buy the hardcover will buy it regardless.... Myself, however? I will wait for the ebook version. I think they are just cutting themselves short....


I'd have bought the ebook to read instead of the hardback if it was released at the same time. I just did that with the Mackenzie Phillips book. But if I'm going to be participating in conversations about a book, and I'm sure Palins is going to garner lots of media attention since so many on the left hate her, I'd rather be informed and actually read it instead of talking out my rear based on interviews done on the book tour. That is what has happened with the Mackenzie Phillips book and happens all the time. Oh I saw the interview somehow substitutes for reading the actual book for many people.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Between Jason and Leslie is a Very good point: The reviews of Dan Browns book haven't been great though the pre-release hype was intense. Based on folks here, it's likely that if the e-book hadn't been released same day, most of the ebook readers would likely have chosen to wait until it was available to buy it, rather than get the pbook instead. And given the less than stellar reviews, they might have chosen not to buy even when it was available. As it is, ebook sales were right up there with pbook sales.


Then there are the people like me that got the ebook sample, read that and decided not to buy the book. I wonder how many of the ebook sales were preorders where people hadn't read the sample?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> You would think that they would realize from the sales of The Lost Symbol that we ebook readers are all about instant gratification. I suspect that there are many people who would have bought Palin's book on the day of release but six weeks later will have lost interest or forgotten about it.
> 
> L


Instant gratification is what they are counting on for sales of the hardback. Most people aren't as tied to a device as many of the posters here, and are quite willing to read things other than on kindle. Instant gratification is exactly why I preordered the hardback instead of waiting for the ebook. I'd have rather had it on kindle though because I don't feel the need to take up shelf space for it. Oh well.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Instant gratification is what they are counting on for sales of the hardback. Most people aren't as tied to a device as many of the posters here, and are quite willing to read things other than on kindle. Instant gratification is exactly why I preordered the hardback instead of waiting for the ebook. I'd have rather had it on kindle though because I don't feel the need to take up shelf space for it. Oh well.


I think they (publishers) are combining their fear of not getting the most $$$ they can with that "is this new fangled device gonna stick around" thinking. In doing so, they're forgetting that instant gratification thing. Kindle may have snuck up on a large number of the general populace, but now that Sony has been advertising theirs (with Justin Timberlake and Peyton Manning), the e-reader concept is going to spread a lot quicker. Instant gratification can't be fullfilled any faster than with Kindle .... talk about the opportunity for impulse buying going wild. Sarah Palin's book is going to be a real test for me ..... will I be able to wait for the Kindle version, or will I cave and buy a hardcopy.


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

tnafbrat said:


> I think they (publishers) are combining their fear of not getting the most $$$ they can with that "is this new fangled device gonna stick around" thinking. In doing so, they're forgetting that instant gratification thing. Kindle may have snuck up on a large number of the general populace, but now that Sony has been advertising theirs (with Justin Timberlake and Peyton Manning), the e-reader concept is going to spread a lot quicker. *Instant gratification can't be fullfilled any faster than with Kindle .... talk about the opportunity for impulse buying going wild*. Sarah Palin's book is going to be a real test for me ..... will I be able to wait for the Kindle version, or will I cave and buy a hardcopy.


ITA with this! I've bought so many books already....many more that I would have if I was buying DTBs.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

stitchbug said:


> ITA with this! I've bought so many books already....many more that I would have if I was buying DTBs.


Seriously - my lil kindle baby is only two weeks old plus a couple of days and I'm already having to remind myself that yes, utility bills MUST be paid first. That 1 click deal is just sooooooooo sneaky


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

tnafbrat said:


> I think they (publishers) are combining their fear of not getting the most $$$ they can with that "is this new fangled device gonna stick around" thinking. In doing so, they're forgetting that instant gratification thing. Kindle may have snuck up on a large number of the general populace, but now that Sony has been advertising theirs (with Justin Timberlake and Peyton Manning), the e-reader concept is going to spread a lot quicker. Instant gratification can't be fullfilled any faster than with Kindle .... talk about the opportunity for impulse buying going wild. Sarah Palin's book is going to be a real test for me ..... will I be able to wait for the Kindle version, or will I cave and buy a hardcopy.


yes, since we have the ability to preorder and Amazon usually guarantees delivery on day of release, plus those midnight releases of some books like Harry Potter you really are getting instant gratification anyway. At least for stuff that is not released yet.


----------

